
Big Ideas for Making Fusion Power a Reality - tiXi
https://spectrum.ieee.org/energy/nuclear/5-big-ideas-for-making-fusion-power-a-reality
======
ohiovr
"helium as the only lasting by-product."

It is not the only lasting by product if neutrons are part of the deal.

A tokamak would go beyond breakeven if they had ever more rediculous magnetic
field strengths.

If the plasma touches anything heat gets sucked out fast.

If there was some new understanding to plasma maybe it could be practical. Add
neural nets. or something.

